# Italian lawyers?



## LauraJ70 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi All

I am new to this forum so maybe this question has already been asked before. I'm planning to buy a small townhouse in Italy together with my partner of 8 years and we need to instruct an Italian lawyer to draw up a purchase agreement. We will contribute to the purchase price in equal shares but we do not intend to get married: from some research I have done on the web, Italian rules are different from Britain so we need to make sure that we cover both angles.

Can someone recommend a good English-speaking solicitor in Italy or in London? what sort of legal fees shall we budget to cover legal and notary? I have been told that 3-5% should be enough for both?

Thanks for your help!

Laura


----------



## rabarbaro (Jul 9, 2007)

Hallo ! Regarding the costs it depends on many things but taxes are quite high and you should consider 10 % of the total plus a 3 % more or less of notary fees plus 300/400 of stamps and so on. Is quite a lot, I know....
regarding the law and marriage I think the best thing is to buy in proportion of the money you put in it...or do you have a special question ? I'm not a lawyer...I'm only italian...and bought houses more than once...  regards Daniela


----------



## dario (Jul 16, 2008)

LauraJ70 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this forum so maybe this question has already been asked before. I'm planning to buy a small townhouse in Italy together with my partner of 8 years and we need to instruct an Italian lawyer to draw up a purchase agreement. We will contribute to the purchase price in equal shares but we do not intend to get married: from some research I have done on the web, Italian rules are different from Britain so we need to make sure that we cover both angles.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I blow my own trumpet. I'm a dual qualified italian-english solcitor. I pratice in Italy, in Abruzzo, and can be contacted by e mail at:

[email protected]

You are right in saying that the laws regarding division of the quotas are different respect to the english point of view and would need to be set out in the notary contract.

Legal fees vary according to the purchase price and are usually around € 1.500 - € 2.500. It is roughly the same for notaries.

Where in Italy do you intend to buy? 

regards, 

Dario Di Pietropaolo


----------

